# Solarforce Z1 and Z2



## välineurheilija (Sep 26, 2013)

So i went to facebook and saw Solarforce announced these models.
I have to get one of each.
They have a forward clicky
And they come in different colors

And sorry for posting the obvious


----------



## Norm (Sep 26, 2013)

Moved to Budget Flashlights - Norm

 What to post in the General Flashlight Discussion Sub Fourum.


----------



## välineurheilija (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks Norm i didnt remember that forum


----------



## tam17 (Sep 26, 2013)

Nice compact EDC lights, never really liked the looks of their "X" series. Thanks for heads up.

Cheers


----------



## schizeckinosy (Sep 26, 2013)

Hmmm, looks like no 14500 support


----------



## LilKevin715 (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. The Z1 is now available for $17, seems like a awesome deal for the price. Looks like a good budget backup/EDC light. My biggest issue is I now have to decide on which color i want.


----------



## Ishango (Sep 30, 2013)

I ordered the blue one pretty quickly after the product announcement. I think it is a great price for a simple backup light. I'm curious how the build quality is compared to my M6. It's the only Solarforce light I own and it is well built (except for the sharp teeth on the tailcap where the switch is placed, but nothing too problematic).


----------



## creyc (Sep 30, 2013)

Anyone gotten their lights yet? Or have any additional pictures besides the 1 on solarforce website?

I like the idea of such a small light with a clicky switch.


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Sep 30, 2013)

Cool lights. Will be nice as gifts, ordered one.


----------



## Buck91 (Oct 12, 2013)

creyc said:


> Anyone gotten their lights yet? Or have any additional pictures besides the 1 on solarforce website?
> 
> I like the idea of such a small light with a clicky switch.


Just received my Z1 today. Haven't been able to test it out yet, though I'll be carrying it at work for the week. Build quality seems very nice. Nice OP reflector with glass lens, big heavy copper/brass heatsink, decent threading and no battery rattle. Clips seems usable either to carry the light in a pocket or if you reverse it to use on a ballcap as an ad hoc headlight. Only gripe is the forward clicky doesn't have the great feel or feedback but we'll have to see if more use helps with that. High seems very bright and moon mode is reasonable dim, probably could have just dropped low and run 3 modes with every bit the same amount of usefulness though. All in all a nice little light and I'm excited to get to try it out for EDC, plus with the voltage range I hoep I can use it with both rechargables or fairly dead primaries!


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 14, 2013)

I think from what I've read elsewhere they don't accept rechargeables, even though it's printed on there. I suggest emailing Solarforce before trying rechargeables


----------



## cityofthesouth (Nov 18, 2013)

Had mine a couple weeks now. If it holds up over time then I think it's a great EDC light. 




solarforce_z2_kershawcryo_entry2 by city_ofthe_south, on Flickr




solarforce_z2_cryo1 by city_ofthe_south, on Flickr




solarforce_z2_package by city_ofthe_south, on Flickr


ETA: is it good luck to get my 12th post on the 12th post of the thread?


----------



## Norm (Nov 18, 2013)

I bought a grey Z1 about four weeks ago, excellent value, the main disadvantage is that it will only use primary batteries. Fit and finish excellent for a light costing $17.

Norm


----------



## rje58 (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up! I just bought one of each to check them out (Z1 and Z2).


----------



## cbb (Nov 21, 2013)

What kind of tint does the Z2 have? Looks interesting.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Nov 22, 2013)

Received my Z2 the other day, and i love it. It is really sad to see nice little lights like this not get more love here. $17 shipped for an XP-G2, watrerproof, well built. Ah well, i guess some secrets are best kept secret.. 

In terms of use.. it has replaced my TK15 for EDC. Yes, it is less bright. Yes, it has less run time. But it is lighter, easier to carry, and has a common battery should it be needed. The OP reflector produces a very nice soft spot, but still achieves moderate throw (no, you wont be white wall hunting 200m away, but you will have no problem navigating a building in a power outage, or working on a vehicle on an unpleasant night. And while not worth much, it is neat that the ring sealing the lens from the body is a glow in the dark, and glows pretty well after the light was on.

In terms of durability.. the pocket clip is sturdy enough, and the anno looks good (we will see on that). It passed my dunk test (no problems being left submerged while on.. no water ingress at all). The button can take a little getting used to, but works well.

For negatives, the lower levels are PWM, which can be noticeable. I don't mind it too much, but can't lie and not say its there. Additionally, if you listen close, you can hear a buzz. Again, nothing huge, people it can be noticed. To a degree i wish the high pushed the emitter a bit stronger (~200lm), but i know that is for battery life more than anything...

All in all, i have spent far more in far worse ways. I really can't complain..


----------



## rje58 (Nov 22, 2013)

I ordered both a Z1 and a Z2, so we'll see. 

I have an L3 Illimination L10 that seems to be a twisty version of the Z2....? or darn close! Has anybody else noticed how similar these two (Z2 and L10) are? My L10 didn't come with a clip, though.


----------



## Norm (Nov 23, 2013)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Additionally, if you listen close, you can hear a buzz.


It may just be my age, I can't hear any buzz from my Z1.

Norm


----------



## ChibiM (Nov 23, 2013)

Sometimes you get what you pay for.

Some people like to say here!
But I think the solarforce z1 and z2 seem to be excellent lights!
Thinking about getting a Z2!
Some more reviews?


----------



## rje58 (Nov 25, 2013)

Received my Z2 in the mail today! Only took one week from Hong Kong!

Initial impressions:

-- fit and finish good, especially for such an inexpensive light ($18 shipped)
-- mine has a slight pinkish tint; doesn't really stand out until I compare it side-by-side with some of the my other lights
-- not quite as bright as my L3 Illumination L10 which also has an XP-G2 emitter in single AA format; both a smaller hotspot and less spill
-- forward clicky 4-mode UI comes on in High mode, cycles Hi-Med-Low-moon
-- about 3-5/8 inch long, or approx 1/2 inch longer on average than most of my twisty single AA lights
-- has a GITD ring around the front edge of the head

Overall, a nice little light for the price if it holds up. I prefer my L3 Illumination L10, since it's smaller, slightly brighter and has a 3-mode UI that comes on in Low and cycles Low-Med-Hi, but I honestly don't know how the L10 is going to hold up over time either. The Z2 is also cheaper, I paid $23 shipped for the L10 and it doesn't have a pocket clip.


----------



## välineurheilija (Nov 26, 2013)

rje58 said:


> Received my Z2 in the mail today! Only took one week from Hong Kong!
> 
> Initial impressions:
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that they have a forward clicky?


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## rje58 (Nov 26, 2013)

You're right! Sorry about that! I made the correction in my post. Thanks for pointing that out, I appreciate it.



välineurheilija said:


> I was under the impression that they have a forward clicky?


----------



## välineurheilija (Nov 26, 2013)

rje58 said:


> You're right! Sorry about that! I made the correction in my post. Thanks for pointing that out, I appreciate it.


you got me worried for moment there  i have few Z1 coming in the mail and i really prefer the forward clicky.


----------



## msim (Nov 27, 2013)

My Z1 arrived today and I have to say, I'm impressed. 

Pros:
Simple UI
Simple design
Sturdy clip
Comfortable clipped to inside of my pocket

Cons:
Says 'Input Voltage 1.5-4.2V' on the side but doesn't not work with RCR (high mode works but no other mode works)
Low mode is still pretty bright. Would love a real moonlight mode. 

Overall I'm very impressed with a light of this price. Definitely going to check out the Z2 and maybe pick up a couple of each for presents.


----------



## msim (Dec 13, 2013)

Ordered a bunch of Z2's to give out as gifts and I was disappointed while testing them all that they all have audible PWM in all modes below high. I can live with it but I'm not sure I want to give out a flashlight as a gift that buzzes in lower modes. 

Debating what I should do with them. There is no PWM issue with my Z1, just the Z2.


----------



## välineurheilija (Dec 25, 2013)

Santa brought me this 


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------

